# German Mettwurst



## lcruzen (Oct 6, 2009)

With Fall in the air a good hearty flavorful sausage sounds good and it is Oktoberfest time!

Recipe I used was as follows

6 lbs pork butt
4 lbs beef chuck
1T ground nutmeg
1T CBP
1T ground celery
1T ground allspice
1t ground marjoram
1t ground caraway seed
1T ground coriander
3T powdered dextrose
1t whole mustard seed
3T kosher salt
1T cardamom
2t insta cure #1
1 12 btl beer(good quality wheat beer)

Cube meat into 1 in chunks. Completely mix all dry ingredients with beer and pour over cubed meat in meat tub. Mix well. Grind meat mixture thru 3/16" plate and mix again thoroughly. Stuff into hog casing and twist links at about 6 in.

Place links on smoke stick and into smoker at 90o with no smoke to dry. Add smoke and turn up temp to 135o for about 4 hours and raise smoker temp to 165o until internal temp of sausage reaches 152o.

Cool in ice water until internal temp of sausage reaches 90o. Hang to bloom at room temp for a couple of hours.

Meat cubed up and mixed with the other ingredients.



Hog casings stuffed with my trusty LEM vertical stuffer. One of my better purchases.



And into the smoker for a total of about 9 hours to reach temp.



Pulled them out to cool and bloom about 2:00am this morning.



This is a great recipe I'd highly recommend trying. Very strong and flavorful. Gonna be good with some sauerkraut, potato pancakes, and spaetzle!

Thanx for checking it out.

Lou


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

I will look to see if I can find some of that sausage while we are in Germany this week. We just left the outdoor market in Mainz and it was great the vegis are huge and the sausage, breads, cheeses, and salami was all to die for. But thanks for the recipe for that kind of sausage. Thats our next trip out is to find a butcher shop to for the spices to make sausage. Can you tell me what spices or things to make german sausage in the states.


----------



## got14u (Oct 6, 2009)

looks great....just might have to make this....thx


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks Great, thanks for the recipe...


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 6, 2009)

Great instructions for a newbie,  I have been looking for something to mix my hobbies and I still have some venison I want to use, this will be perfect.


----------



## isutroutbum (Oct 6, 2009)

Those look excellent! Thanks for sharing the recipe. I'm gonna have to give this a try. Enjoy them!!


----------



## down lowe (Dec 23, 2010)

lcruzen

This is going to be my first attempt at smoked sausage.  Thanks for sharing the recipe and pictures.  I have a family reunion/Christmas party with all the German relatives in Frankenmuth on the 26th.  I think this will be perfect sliced up in some sauerkraut.

Any additional tips since you posted this over a year ago?


----------



## kel krause (Jul 28, 2014)

I'M trying to find something close to what my mother remembers from childhood when her uncles from germany made mettwurst & hung in attic upstairs..where she'd go sneek it with the one uncle ..hoe authentic would you say this is


----------



## krik (Feb 21, 2015)

Am wrestling with the process of making Mettwurst sausage, the coarse cured version.  Have the ingredients recipe but am anxious about proper processing beyond grinding and seasoning.  What I'd like to create is smoked, medium hard and is eaten without cooking.  I have seen recipes that call for curing, smoking cold (with temps held below below 90 degrees), but question what in the recipe/process prevents the risk associated with not cooking the meat to 150 degrees (botulism and trichinosis).  More detailed information on forming the "pellicle", letting the sausage "dry" and "bloom" and adding liquid prior to stuffing will be helpful.  Thinking the final cured smoked product can be either eaten within several days or vacumn  sealed and frozen for later use.  Also wonder how important keeping the curing or smoking links/rings from contacting adjacent links might be.  Can the links/rings be smoked on horizontal grill racks or must they be hung to get a consistent/safe end product?  If the product "must be" cooked to insure it's safe for consumption is the cooking step best done before or after the smoke?  Finally, I have 4 - 10 lb bags of frozen coarse ground mix of seasoned venison/pork mettwurst waiting for further processing instruction.  This gives me some opportunity to try alternate approaches but also suspect dealing with consistency of the thawing ground mix may present it own set of challenges.

Krik


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 27, 2015)

If you want to do a cured, uncooked sausage you need to use cure #2. If you aren't familiar with dry curing, I'd recommend reading up on it before attempting. Otherwise, if you've already added cure #1, you can hot smoke it, keeping the temps under 170F until the sausage is  ~155 IT and eat as is from there. 

You can still cold smoke it if it has cure #1, then freeze for later, but then you will have to cook it before eating.

Forming the pellicle is letting the casing dry somewhat before applying smoke. You can either leave them in the fridge overnight, hang them in front of a fan for an hour or so, or let them hang in the smoker with some heat, but no smoke for an hour, then start smoking.

Blooming is just letting the sausage rest after smoking, I generally hang mine in the basement or fridge overnight, then vacpack and freeze or eat. They get a nice dark color and allows the flavors to develop.

Adding liquid prior to stuffing is ok prior to stuffing if doing cooked sausge. You can do it with a dry cured sausge, but in limited quantities. Follow a trusted recipe if you aren't confident.

There isn't any risk is sausage links are touching each other as long as the internal temp is good, you will just not have any smoke coloring where they touch. No problem smoking on grill racks, i do it often, you will just have grill lines on the links.

hope that helps


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not sure about forming a pellicle....  It may seal the outside of the sausage where moisture can't escape..(case hardening)..   Smoking below 70 would be what I'd suggest as higher temps can cook some meats and melt some fats...    cure #2 and drying the sausage will make it safe to eat...    The water must be reduced to a "water activity" ( Aw ) level where bacteria can't survive....

Find a recipe and follow it exactly as written in a respected book...


----------

